# Feeding maggots to bearded dragons



## vanilla freak (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey guys as the title say really. What are your thoughts on this? And does anybody do this?

Cheers guys just been thinking about it lately.


----------



## mcfc1612 (Apr 11, 2010)

have a look here i did a search the other day as id been thinking bout it
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/821073-maggots-bearded-dragons.html


----------



## vanilla freak (Aug 13, 2011)

Kool thanks for that  think il just breed some wax worms n continue with their current diet  


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?e2ai2q


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

There's some very strange myths around about maggots. This topic has come up on here loads of times before.

Firstly, they will not eat their way out of an animal that has eaten them.

They are also far from dirty. They can feed on rotten meat, but aren't rotten themselves. In fact, they secrete a mildly antiseptic fluid and are even used to clean up wounds.

Nutritionally, they are not too bad - a bit like waxworms. Hence, not too good as a staple, but won't hurt occasionally. Their skins are not so different to many other insect larvae, either.

If you are worried - why do all the fish that eat them seem to be unharmed?


----------

